# The Badminton XC thread!



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Just thought I might as well start one now!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




So excited!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

WFP away and running!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Go WFP- I am settled in, had boiled eggs for lunch and now ready for some serious viewing!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

It gives you a real idea of how undulating the ground is around fence 3! It looks fairly tricky to me!


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

weeeee... doesn't seem that smooth but I suppose he is the first out! Like this horse


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

LS hunting through the lancers village!


----------



## Tangaroo (9 May 2009)

Mine keeps stopping and starting. It will drive me mad after too long


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Bit of a Barney looks rather keen


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

WFPs horse seems to be getting better as he goes!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

I LOVE wfp's horse matachito - a spring on 4 legs


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

More like William way over 7 ft?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh help, can't find it on Sky thingy, what page PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

BBC 2, red button


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

WFP is making it look very easy, as ever!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

On my Sky it is BBC1 red button, select, channel 1.


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Anyone know who the other two full brothers competing are? (horses)


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

My Dog is fascinated by the telly


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

That huntsman close combination will certainly catch a few out!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

WFP really does make it look peasy!


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

very well ridden through the quarry


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone know who the other two full brothers competing are? (horses) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Partly Pickled and Bit of a Barney ridden by Louise Skelton, and then Dan Jocelyn's two - can't remember their names


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

he makes it look so easy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am completely in love with his horse *drooling smiley*


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

I hate watching Louise Skelton - very scary


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

argh, nothing coming up, and not on Badders page either.


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Yes he is, I love watching him go x/c such a pro!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

*goosebumps as they finish* Love watching William ride!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
argh, nothing coming up, and not on Badders page either. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Switch it all off, count to ten and try it again.

Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

Try BBC 1 and press red button 

Did WPF horse look lame at the end?!?


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

what a fabulous start WFP textbook round


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[Dan Jocelyn's two - can't remember their names 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, cool, ta!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

WFP clear inside the time... what a pro!


----------



## skye123 (9 May 2009)

Louise Skelton is scaring me watching her. She looks so small!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

If you have freeview it is channel 302


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

LS is rather "unsecure" in her seat


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Georgie Spence is wearing an air jacket?
and LS horse looks very tired!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Bloody people with yappy dogs in the huntsman's close, yet again!!!


----------



## skye123 (9 May 2009)

I really like CPs horse


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

agreed, not nice to watch especially now he is looking tired!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

i must confess to being a bit disapointed in the course. it doesnt seem very four star like to me and plenty should get the time


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Louise Skelton is scaring me watching her. She looks so small! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm cringing a little  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 She doesn't look in control... 

Also swearing at whomever the yappy dog owner is!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Idiots! 

Yay! Lenamore time


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Lenamore is like Tigger! I love him!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Lenamore is such an amazing jumping machine!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

lenamore is a complete pro 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 see that flyer he took at the cottages?!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

puppy-one of them is special attorney, can't remember the other one
Yay Caroline Powell and Lenamore-I adore this horse!
Louise Skeltons horse looks buggered


----------



## sam1am (9 May 2009)

Im gonna cry, Cant watch online what is the problem???AGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

Karin was very lucky that the horse kept going at the alterian hillside fence...


----------



## Daffodil (9 May 2009)

Me too!   BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

SS Jett is looking fairly keen!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Birthday Night is good at getting his legs out the way!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

Lenamore clear through the lake, made it look very easy


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Well done Georgie!


----------



## skye123 (9 May 2009)

wish I was there today


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

have they moved the barrels before the water? i can't see a watersplash just before them?!
watching online, can't get telly to work.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

bored already. will be back to watch francis later.


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

They are making the xc look easy on time and fences. Bit of a shame as last years xc seemed a lot tougher without any nasty horse falls.


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
wish I was there today 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

ME too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 AND I have to be somewhere at 12


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

aww that sucks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 does karin's horse look a bit tired?


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Nope, water still there.
It is working on my sky - the red button thingy didn't come up, but I just pressed it any way and it loaded.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

SS Jett looks really like my big horse Davy! Hope he goes well!


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

The xc doesn't seem that strong? thats 3 out of the first 4 inside the time :S


----------



## kit279 (9 May 2009)

Lenamore is just fabulous. Love that horse!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

oh god i'm clicking at the computer lol


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

What a round by CP and Lenamore, foot perfect!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

bugger! 2 seconds over


----------



## skye123 (9 May 2009)

My non-horsey brother has just come in and said he could do this course easily. Have just pointed out he can't even do rising trot


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Yay, we are about to get some Scotty words of wisdom!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

I really like Ardfield Star. Doubt I could ride one side of him, but he is the stamp I like.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Hope Zara goes well!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

wish someone would shut that bloody dog up!!


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

LOL at Karin shouting!!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

I thought Ian Stark was really good at the Olympics - quick give him the mike mike


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
wish someone would shut that bloody dog up!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Sounded like Karin was joining in


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Lol, poor Mike!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Ardfield Magic Star is certainly a very tricky ride, but looks to be very clever!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

AS looks like he has become far more geniune and she can get him back better now (still a fight though!!).


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

that bloody dog is moving around the course


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Oh dear this looks like this will be a dressage comp!the course is incredibly straight forward...too easy.


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

i really like zaras horse albeit not the easiiestst


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

I fear you might be right!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

agreed 
	
	
		
		
	


	





this is rather unexciting, although so far all riders have been very experienced.

OH no!!! zara pull up now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ardfield Magic Star is certainly a very tricky ride, but looks to be very clever! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's *ahem* a bit of a feisty beast isn't he? 

Oh damn, and now he;s lame


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Crap-poor Zara!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Everyone seems to have worn the Point Two Jackets on!! PT nearly forgot his!

Shame about AS, at least she noticed though!


----------



## skye123 (9 May 2009)

ZP out


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Paul Tapner very nearly forgot to unplug his air jacket before he got off!


----------



## mazziek (9 May 2009)

who did zara pull up on???


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

god i hope hes ok


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

ah what a disappointing result


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh no, poor Zara, she was doing a brilliant job.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Such a shame about AMS, seemed to be going so well!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

pulled up on ardfield magic, wasnt right


----------



## Daffodil (9 May 2009)

Oh f....K


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Tis very disapointing!! I think I have seen harder two star tracks! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What a shame about Zaras horse


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Oh yay, Brief Respite 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (same sire as Star 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

that first water dosent appear that difficult


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

well said. and an 11.15 sec xc? are they having a laugh. preparing us for the 7 minute xc in greenwhich no doubt.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

TOs isn't having the easiest ride!


----------



## tiggs (9 May 2009)

Does anyone watching on sky know how to get rid of the blue menu button that hides the time


----------



## Bossanova (9 May 2009)

I have to say though that all the horses which have been so are very experienced horses with excellent xc records- you'd expect them to find it ok. I suspect we'll see more problems in the middle part of the day


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Eak! Bit of a hairy moment there for TO &amp; BR!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Nice to see then back on track now


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone watching on sky know how to get rid of the blue menu button that hides the time 

[/ QUOTE ]

No idea, but it is extremely annoying! It took me awhile to work out why I couldn't see the time anywhere!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

anyone fancy a bit of ice cream?


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

Was thinking just the same Boss.


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone watching on sky know how to get rid of the blue menu button that hides the time 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! That's driving me mad too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Odd little moment there for TO


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

OH! TO and BR are taking a few chances!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

I did say earlier that all riders been so far have been very experienced


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

True about the time-The horses are positively cantering round. And are barely sweating or puffing when theyv'e finished

Boss we will see what the later horses bring!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Well sat Dan!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

eeeek that was a bit scary for Dan at the ditches!!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
True about the time-The horses are positively cantering round. And are barely sweating or puffing when theyv'e finished 

[/ QUOTE ]

Except for Bit of a Barney - he looked a bit knackered


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

dan's horse is a bit suspicious


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Black Andy had that horrid fall at Burghley didn't he? Over the Goose in the water?


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

what time is laura on at?


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

dan has a fair way to go and he looks very tired


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
what time is laura on at? 

[/ QUOTE ]

12.52 I think


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

:S that was close!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Dan is not having a nice ride at all!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

OMG!! poor horse, completely missed that jump up!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Eak!! Dan Jocelyn was a bit lucky there!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Good job that Wave is a forgiving shape!!


----------



## ldlp111 (9 May 2009)

is little tiger still running?


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

but sadly boss most of the dressage leaders are experienced horses so this course wil make not much difference to the scores particularly as the time is easy and the course so short i cant imagine they will be many struggling at the end. and william clearly agrees


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

exactly what i was thinking hen!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Is it wrong that I have more butterflies watching this then I do over the fact I am racing in about an hour


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ohh dan is off!!! 

have to say that was coming....


----------



## Daffodil (9 May 2009)

11.52 Little Tiger  Hope she does well


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

He had been lucky earlier on, I suppose it couldn't last!


----------



## Murphy88 (9 May 2009)

Oh dear, that did look as if it was coming though...


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh shame, poor Dan. he was v luck at the Lake though. actually, i think it's the sofest Lake i've ever seen at Badders.


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

agreed kerrilli.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Horse looked like he had lost a bit of trust then.. Given the earlier ditch and then lake incidents.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

She's a bit bright


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

is blue girl wearing a backprotector?


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Bondoogle is very up for it!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Oh dear Kitty's lost her nerve a bit


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

bloody dog again


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
is blue girl wearing a backprotector? 

[/ QUOTE ]

She does look a bit like a Badminton Competitor from years gone by - She doesn't look like she has a BP on (but I would bet my life she has!) and her hat looks like a velvet skull cap!!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
is blue girl wearing a backprotector? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought the same thing, I think her jumper is just very big! But is she wearing a fixed peak velvet hat, rather than a skull cap? I didn't get a good look.


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

bugger i missed Dans ooopsie bloody thing is playing up!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

who was the girl in the blue jumper and long hair?


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Snap!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

dont know, but i agree about the fact that she looks like she is a "traditionalist"


----------



## meardsall_millie (9 May 2009)

"It's the smallest hole I've been through"  - WFP - you can't say that!!!


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

LOL at WFP "it's the smallest hole I've been through" 

I must have a dirty mind!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ohh dear...


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL at WFP "it's the smallest hole I've been through" 

I must have a dirty mind! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought it too!! Just didn't like to say


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
"It's the smallest hole I've been through"  - WFP - 

[/ QUOTE ]










 That did cause a few chuckles in the commentary box


----------



## Daffodil (9 May 2009)

Emily Anker from AUstralia, possibly - on Balmoral Cavalier


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Go little tiger!!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Ah, I've never heard of her!

Here's little tiger!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Clever horse Kitty has- being very helpfull!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Gooo little tiger!!!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Ginge Elle - fool!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Well Sat Pheobe!!!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Well sat Pheobe!


----------



## meardsall_millie (9 May 2009)

Bloody hell Phoebe!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Well sat!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

s**t well sat pheobe


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Good bloody horse!!

That's when you thank god you are sat on 15.1hh of nippy clever pony, rather than 17hh of dumb-blood!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)




----------



## meardsall_millie (9 May 2009)

Too fast and not straight methinks.


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

How did she sit that?

But then a run out


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

what happened there- did she have a run out?


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

is that a run out then?


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

Blimey that girls got some stickability!!!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

oops and missed the ditch all looking a bit untidy


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Great to have WFP in the com box!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Argh! Stinkers 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have to go..... *sob sob* 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 *clings to TV tearfully*


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Pheobe had a run out - too fast &amp; not straight at it the skinny brush with ditch (don't know fence name/number, sorry). Jumped it 2nd time.


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

uh oh!
such a cute brave horse though


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

aww well done her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





but she looks like shes wearing a nappy sack


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

Can someone tell me who else is in the comm box in with wfp, mike and....


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Ian Stark


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

pheobe is making a few mistakes...


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Any more than one stride is not related!!! LOL!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Tina Cook- although not sure if she is still there!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

THanks! What a bummer!!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Twinkle bee looks like he is cantering around a pre-novice


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

I think Pheobe has had some of travellers luck at a few places


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

PB has time penalties, too, but Little Tiger looks like she could go around again


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Go Jo May!!


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Glad to see Little Tiger safely home


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

pity tiger missed at the ditch otherwise good round


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ouch!


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

well sat!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

like this horse a lot


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

The course is not looking quite so straight-forward now.


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

"get finger out and ride"

thats putting it bluntly!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

"Get your finger out and ride!"


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Lol at Scotty speaking his mind!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Very true though!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Twinkle Bee is having a canter in the park, lol!

''Oh, correcting my grammar, now'' - ROTFLMAO!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

love ian stark commentating "get your finger out and ride" LMAO


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

LOL at Twinkle Bee getting the time!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Gah Jo is riding like crap. Come on Jo pull yourself together.


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

think it might nearly be time to call a day :S


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

Sorry for all the questions....who is Scotty?
Love the pull finger out and ride....ooh can I say that?


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

yup, retired, rightly so.


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Gosh very relaxed round from Anna !!
Yes a few riders are being caught out.

Oh bummer for Jo may!!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Think Jo would be better to put her hand up!

Oh she just has!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
love ian stark commentating "get your finger out and ride" LMAO 

[/ QUOTE ]

After tha refusal, you can see he's correct. Kick on, Jo!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

hmm tthat wasnt very positive 
	
	
		
		
	


	





horse didnt want to put leg down off jump!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry for all the questions....who is Scotty?
Love the pull finger out and ride....ooh can I say that? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ian Stark, because he is Scottish!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

horse 23 has lost confidence


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Ian Stark, eventer from Lucinda Green's day- used to ride the great Murphy Himself!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

poor Jo May, not her day


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

When he trusts that horse it does a bloody good job!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Think JM did the right thing, their hearts just weren't in it.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Jo didn't look committed at all, such a shame.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

scotty Ian Stark


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

But Jolooked ok until that point?
Argh , must watch the TV instead of looking at the computer!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

"I bet Scotty will be on the slide later... he loves the fair!" LOL


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

I am loving the Mike Tucker/Ian Stark banter - its brilliant!

JB xx


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Jo will be absolutely gutted. For some reason Badminton is her nemesis. I sorted out TFT for her but with all the problems she has had lately she did not have time to take it.


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

come on Ireland!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
horse 23 has lost confidence 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think the Rider trusts the horse, so he's making life harder for the pair of them.
Horse went through the lake lovely, purely because the rider had no choice but to sit back and let go!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Sorry for all the questions....who is Scotty?
Love the pull finger out and ride....ooh can I say that? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ian Stark, because he is Scottish! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


ohhh durrr Emily!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
horse 23 has lost confidence 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hasn't he just, not a pretty looking round but they are getting around somehow


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Come on Elizabeth


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

whats tft?


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

loooked well there as he was let go.


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

pmsl at that sleeping person!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Ha Ha, that women sleeping is obviously enjoying the action


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
"I bet Scotty will be on the slide later... he loves the fair!" LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Love it!!


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

SJ On MOnday morning - PMSL!!!

JB xx


----------



## Murphy88 (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
pmsl at that sleeping person! 

[/ QUOTE ]

She didn't exactly look riveted by the action did she?!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Sorts out any confidence issues. Jo finds the pressure of Badminton really gets to her. She says its like no other event and she has been round all the other 4* fine. I am really gutted for her.


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

horse 23 looks very unhappy


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Why was Juy's horse in a snaffle if he's so strong? He's having trouble pulling up!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Harry Meade doing a lovely job as ever.


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ah right ok. Thats really disapointing for her then


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

harry meade is amazing looking riding


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Harry Meade doing a lovely job as ever. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is a lovely jockey, almost motionless.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Come on EP!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorts out any confidence issues. Jo finds the pressure of Badminton really gets to her. She says its like no other event and she has been round all the other 4* fine. I am really gutted for her. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking of you as I watched her


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

thats quite interesting about the 1st water, all horses are taking a quick look at what it is! split second hesitation


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Quick question- the SJ is on Monday now right? So all the horses will have a rest day tomorrow?


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Kilpatrick River is looking a little tired now!


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

no, SJ is on tomorrow! Come on Elizabeth! Looking good although a bit tired


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Quick question- the SJ is on Monday now right? So all the horses will have a rest day tomorrow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not until next year is it? Then everything shifts back a day - so XC on sunday.

That's what I thought anyway!


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

No, they were just taking the piss!

JB xx


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Thought of you as well! Very sad for her. If she could get into a positive frame of mind they would be sailing round


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

What is on tomorrow and why is it monday?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
thats quite interesting about the 1st water, all horses are taking a quick look at what it is! split second hesitation 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think they're looking for the problem, at this level they can't believe they just have to splash through it!


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

No, it was just a piss take!

JB x


----------



## Skhosu (9 May 2009)

well done Elizabeth!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No, they were just taking the piss!

JB xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol !!! Thank god for that!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

lol yeah, its "this is too easy, whats the catch?"


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

very nice EP into 2nd at the moment


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

No, the change of days doesn't happen until 2010! confused me a bit too!


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

Well done to EP inside the time


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Gooooooo Sammy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kentisheventer (9 May 2009)

anyone know when ElleJS is on?


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
thats quite interesting about the 1st water, all horses are taking a quick look at what it is! split second hesitation 

[/ QUOTE ]


I think they're looking for the problem, at this level they can't believe they just have to splash through it! 

[/ QUOTE ]


That's exactly what I thought, especially after the questions they have just answered!

Although there is a (wooden) Crocodile on the bank opposite, so peharps they are scared of being eaten


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

Honestly O_B confuse me!!!  I even looked at the badminton website as I was going to go tomorrow


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh no, she just sat like a prat, such a shame!


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

That French woman looks a bit half hearted...


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

laura is on at 12.52


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
anyone know when ElleJS is on? 

[/ QUOTE ]

12.52 I think


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Ha Ha, imagine just you sat there on the monday wondering where all the horses are!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
anyone know when ElleJS is on? 

[/ QUOTE ]

12.52 I think 

[/ QUOTE ]

Number 42


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

vey nice harry


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Harry was the only one other that Phoebe Buckley to do distance to 3rd part of Rolex turn on 5, some have done 6 or 7.
lovely riding, what a class act he is.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Lovely ride from Harry Meade


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Honestly O_B confuse me!!!  I even looked at the badminton website as I was going to go tomorrow 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whoops ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry I could have sworn they were saying no SJ until Mondays now for this year.

Lovely round from Harry.


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Very messy for SG!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

Drivetime jumps


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

OOOOhhh I love Drivetime, what a jump!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

what a horse!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Will just do a Tina Cooke and say Terry Boon deserves some of the credit for Drivetime as he started him off!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Drivetime is jumping fabulously!


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Im loving Drivetime


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Drivetime is jumping very well and Emily's riding very nicely too!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

Is Drivetime TB or WB?


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Happy Times jumped nicely through the lake


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Drivetime TB or WB? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dutch, by Rolls Royce.

I wondered the same thing, so had a nosey!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Anyone remember when drivetime was advertised in H&amp;h several years ago? £25k he was- not that much really!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

WB by Rolls Royce - Hannoverian


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

I wish the camerrmen on bikes would back off, they seem very close at some points.


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

Not sure if any of you will know but will the XC coverage be on iPlayer? Not sure if the red button stuff is? :/ I have to go to work in a minute


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Emily is riding superbly now!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

The french horse has one hell of a nose bleed!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

Poor french horse looked like he had a nosebleed


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

Thanks, be interesting to see his time - although today isn't really about going fast.   Littel Tiger was 2 secs over with a stop.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I wish the camerrmen on bikes would back off, they seem very close at some points. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking, that to prepare a horse for Badminton nowadays, you must thave to go off up the gallops with a quad bike and get them used to it.
Especially after Pippa's outburst a few years ago


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Happy Times is a dreadful Sjer. Won Saumur with 4 down. Happy Times is another pure WB.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone remember when drivetime was advertised in H&amp;h several years ago? £25k he was- not that much really! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really? mind you, Boondoggle was on Horsequest last spring for £25k, i bet i'm not the only one wishing i could have bought him! Kitty's done a fab job though, and his sj isn't easy.

i am totally smitten with Drivetime, what a cracking horse.


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Yay- well done for Sam!!! He and Lucy will be delighted!!


----------



## Grumbledor (9 May 2009)

Just going to chip in as the commentators didn't say anything but is it just me or was that French horse bleeding at the end? Was suprised to see her still on the course, it seemed ages since that run out she had ??


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Thats a shame for Emily


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Oh, what a shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Wonder why she retired?


----------



## Murphy88 (9 May 2009)

Oh no, and she was going so well too!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

retiring?!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh nooo, i jinxed Drivetime. such a shame, he was going really well and she was doing a great job.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Suprised she retired at that!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

I noticed that aswell, looked to be bleeding quite a bit


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Shame but perhaps she had doubts about a fence later on.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just going to chip in as the commentators didn't say anything but is it just me or was that French horse bleeding at the end? Was suprised to see her still on the course, it seemed ages since that run out she had ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes, it definitely had a nosebleed.


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Odd decision to retire??


----------



## seabiscuit (9 May 2009)

Arghh I think I jinxed it as well!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do think that was a rather ungenuine stop tho, anyone agree? Ok the rider was not in the right place but he couldve helped out.One could argue that was a 'warmblood moment' !!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Ginny Howe's horse Cavort can really jump. nice.


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

I think she was maybe so stunned and gutted that she did not have the heart to keep going. Its very hard to move on when you make such an error and you know its your fault.


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

I'm liking the look of Ginny Howe's riding...

JB xx


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Definitely gave that skinny air before.


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

i love TSF KARASCADA M she is so nippy and sweet.


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

I love The Frog, such a nice horse


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

what's she got in Cavort's chops, cos he doesn't like it!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

The German Mare is lovely


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Yeah maybe, such a shame though!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i love TSF KARASCADA M she is so nippy and sweet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very nice indeed


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

yes, the German mare is lovely, and he's done a great job.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

well ridden Clayton!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Oooh, nearly time for Laura!


----------



## Tangaroo (9 May 2009)

What breed is The Frog?


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What breed is The Frog? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Selle Francais I think


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

The Frog is Selle Francaise.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Clayton is riding a smashing round!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

lovely riding from Ginny Howe.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooh, nearly time for Laura! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am starting the "Good Luck Connie and Laura" Vibes already!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

looks like an american gag in ginny's horse


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

American Gag, big one and a drop noseband.


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

ooooooh fingers crossed for a safe clear for Laura and Connie x


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

thanks only_me, i got to see it at the end, looked like a nathe or happy mouth american gag. was it with a drop noseband or a kineton?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

thanks laafet, you have better eyes than me!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

looked like a kineton


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

i thought it was with a kineton, although i dont know how that would work with the gag, but it would expain the shaking of the head when she pulled, so poll pressure.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Shame about the time but a cracking round otherwise!


----------



## SunSmile (9 May 2009)

Hello can i join in your Badminton chat??

Its nice to see Clayton Fredricks going round in a Snaffle and Cavesson!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Oh I thought it was a kineton!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ohh i am just itching to jump the xc!! 

give it a few years though me thinks


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh I thought it was a kineton! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Just heard 'Laura Shears' over the tannoy......


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

I stand corrected! It was a low noseband so probably a kineton, I got very close to the TV when she got off but was quite difficult to see!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

OUCH!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Anyone else love the clockwork orange-esque stewards?  They are sooo cool!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

ohhh!!!!!!!!!!! that was awful 
	
	
		
		
	


	









poor poor horsey


----------



## SunSmile (9 May 2009)

Yikes. Ouchie


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Glad they are both fine and walking away


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

That was a real flyer, glad both are ok


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

ouch, poor kid, poor horse... that was just a bit wild, trying to jump it from there.


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Ouch, poor pony.  That was not pleasant to watch


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

SHOW US LAURA!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Go Connie!! Good luck Laura!!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

GOod luck Laura and Connie


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Oh dear, RP will not be happy! And rightly so


----------



## Halfpass (9 May 2009)

OMG someone is not going to be popular after that!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

HERE SHE IS!!! YAY!

Good luck!!


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

yay


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

another one to fall fowl of the quad bike and camera rodney wont be happy at that


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

YAY! Go Laura.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

No camera please!!!


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

go laura


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Good Luck laura!


----------



## Santa_Claus (9 May 2009)

Go Laura on course now!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

tactly put "she did not enjoy the dressage"


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Did they say in the background she had 20 penalties?


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Go Laura and Connie- love her x/c colours!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i can't believe they aren't showing Laura going round, argh.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Stop showing us the scenery!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

GO ON LAURA


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Has RP retired?


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Who is Laura? Go Laura!!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

SHOW US LAURA


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

Why no laura?


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

why aren't they showing laura?


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Forum member


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Santa_Claus (9 May 2009)

20pens on top of bank and retired


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Poor Laura!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh no, shame.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Oh dear what a shame.


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

oh no!!


----------



## dieseldog (9 May 2009)

No


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)




----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

oh no laura has retired


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Gutted, she has retired! Shut up Mike!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

Oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 poor laura


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They just weren't right to that


----------



## thorwaldharry (9 May 2009)

retired..


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)




----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

oh dear poor Laura


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

oh no


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

yep horse spooked at the quad and camera going to vicarage ditch


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

oh dear


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Forum member 

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh!!  Shame about that, lovely looking mare too!


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

Oh no!  Poor Laura!


----------



## Halfpass (9 May 2009)

Ahhhh poor Laura.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Feckin dog owners!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

No one is keen to go on after a stop are they? RP didn't either.

No one wants to take chances anymore, quiet rightly I suppose


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Bloody dog caused the incident them.........grrr, poor Rodney!


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Said a dog on the ATV track caused it to swerve towards RP


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Bloomin loose dog caused RP's retiring, grrr.


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

I saw RP jump the first - so he retired?

DAMN DOG ON THE COURSE! The motorbike had to avoid a dog and go close to RP's horse, so the horse spooked 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I hope they kick whoever's dog it was out


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

RP must be absolutely livid. and the buggy driver really should have stopped after it had spooked the horse, rather than carrying on and still being in its eyeline as it came to the 2nd octagon hedge.
and whoever owns the dog that caused the problem needs a big fine!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Right I'm going for lunch - will be back later.

BTW kitsune I like your siggy very much!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Its because there are more 4* than ever before so no point when you can go to some other events.


----------



## jellybaby (9 May 2009)

Oh crap - and a rather unkind comment from MT too....

JB xx


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Oh Ruth, not having the easiest ride!


----------



## TinselRider (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
RP must be absolutely livid. and the buggy driver really should have stopped after it had spooked the horse, rather than carrying on and still being in its eyeline as it came to the 2nd octagon hedge.
and whoever owns the dog that caused the problem needs a big fine! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with you on that one


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

ruth edge really having to ride at those ditches


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Ruth is really having to ride that horse isn't she, loving the grey horse on track now.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Mayhem starting to look a bit average...


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

I would take my dog to Badminton, however I would never put him in the front row by the ropes. Just asking for trouble!!

I would also keep a bloody tight hold of him! And thankfully he doesn't bark.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Mayhem looks tired!


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Every single year we have a bloody dog or dogs causing problems, why don't they just ban them and have done with it?


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Sorry, but how hard is it to just keep hold of your dog, I always take my dog to these things but she doesn't bark, yap or try to bugger off! Makes me really angry- I hope that they don't one day ban dogs just because of a few muppets that can't control their animals!


----------



## Baydale (9 May 2009)

Will they wait until there's an accident to get rid of the quad bikes, and the dogs? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't care if I didn't see close-ups that were that close.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Go Daisy!!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

what dressage did SpringAlong do? was it naughty?!


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm,maybe it's time to get strict with dog owners?

My OH nearly got into a fight there 2 years ago, when someone's Pointer (not on a lead) launched on our Lab.  I had to pull him back, very embaressed!

But there's always dogs barking in huntsmans close, and there was a dog chasing the heels of the horses near the vicarage vee was it last year??  And now that hoo-ha with Rodney. 

It's a shame, there are a minority of idiots that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

i agree looks really hard work


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Completely agree Baydale.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Will they wait until there's an accident to get rid of the quad bikes, and the dogs? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't care if I didn't see close-ups that were that close. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, considering the sizes of their zoom lenses, they really don't need to track across and get so close at all!


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Just seen that Laura had an run out at fence 6 too, such a shame!


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Ruth Edge's horse looks really tired....


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Hey come on - that could have been someones nipper getting in the way - things like that happen - its an accident!

Should we ban kids? And by that vein - stupid people who might get in the way too?..


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Woo, now we have Toddy in the com box!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Shows the difference that the young girl on the grey (I'm assuming she's young!) carried on until she was eliminated, obvioulsy desperate to get her first completion, however most of the others have retired after a stop.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

good ride ruth bet she is tired very hard round


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Mayhem into the lead.  I like Ruth but he was really making her work very hard.


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

wahey Toddy!


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

Phew, Ruth got round, he looked hard work!


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

yes, kids, dogs. stupid people, actually Ruth's horse doesn't look so bad now he's finished, perhaps he just didn't go as easily as usual today.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hey come on - that could have been someones nipper getting in the way - things like that happen - its an accident!

Should we ban kids? And by that vein - stupid people who might get in the way too?.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, hopefully people keep better control of their kids...! also, all the fencing and stewards are there to stop people wandering in front of the fences etc. however, obviously a dog moves a lot faster than a person...

this isn't the first time a loose dog has nearly caused a nasty accident. Bill Levett did a whole course with a dog yapping at his horse's heels once. it's ridiculous to have to put up with it.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

daisy D's horse looks good.


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hey come on - that could have been someones nipper getting in the way - things like that happen - its an accident!

Should we ban kids? And by that vein - stupid people who might get in the way too?.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Simple answer - keep them all gagged and on leads 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mind you, I think that should be the case everywhere...great idea, K!

Actually, yes, ban them, why should some idiot put the lives of the horses &amp; riders at risk? People shouldn't take excitable dogs and kids they can't control to an event like this.


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Most of the horses seem to be having a good look at the splash into the water, as though they think it can't be that simple!


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Spring along looks really well


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

The dog debate will be later, but FWIW, if I'd spent years and fortunes training a horse and getting it to that level, to have it fecked up by yet another loose dog, I'd kick off and refuse to bother again until they banned them. I wonder if the riders run a book on who'll fall victim to the loose dog.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

muffinino, i totally agree.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Re: The quad/motorbike thing, if you were going to Badminton, would you not ensure your horse was used to one driving alongside him?

I would! It's been there years now, and most of these riders have one at home, or probably know someone who has one, it wouldn't be that difficult for them.

You wouldn't expect a horse with no experiance of big crowds to be ok with the atomsphere, so why not prepare for everything?


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Ah, nice words from Toddy about Daisy and Spring Along!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

I don't think the dog was actually loose, it was just some prat walking their dog along the Motorbike track.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Oh Commanche, I can't watch, I don't want him to get wet this year!


----------



## Baydale (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Re: The quad/motorbike thing, if you were going to Badminton, would you not ensure your horse was used to one driving alongside him?

I would! It's been there years now, and most of these riders have one at home, or probably no someone who has one, it wouldn't be that difficult for them.

You wouldn't expect a horse with no experiance of big crowds to be ok with the atomsphere, so why no prepare for everything? 

[/ QUOTE ]

So can someone lend me a quad AND a dog, just to cover every angle. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll pass on borrowing a child though, if it's all the same to you.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Re: The quad/motorbike thing, if you were going to Badminton, would you not ensure your horse was used to one driving alongside him?

I would! It's been there years now, and most of these riders have one at home, or probably no someone who has one, it wouldn't be that difficult for them.

You wouldn't expect a horse with no experiance of big crowds to be ok with the atomsphere, so why no prepare for everything? 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, it has never occurred to me to ask someone with a quadbike to run it alongside me flat out while i gallop. my horses are used to one in the fields while they mooch around, but not alongside them galloping, especially with a huge BBC camera on the back... or am i supposed to get hold of one of those as well, to be sure i'm well-prepared?
oh, and should i go xc schooling and get some dogs to chase me, so we're used to that too..?!!
sorry, i think there are certain things you shouldn't have to prepare for...!


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

I dont entirely disagree with you Kerilli but what I am saying is if that was a kid in the way - no-one would be saying ban taking kids.  Fact is accidents happen - and especially in a sport where there is such a close proximity to the general public.

I hate the fact some people let their dogs run amok at competitions but I don't think that means they should be banned.  Perhaps they should just not be allowed 'course side'?


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Is it me or has that horse got a huge saddlecloth, surely that affects him getting sweaty?


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Re: The quad/motorbike thing, if you were going to Badminton, would you not ensure your horse was used to one driving alongside him?

I would! It's been there years now, and most of these riders have one at home, or probably no someone who has one, it wouldn't be that difficult for them.

You wouldn't expect a horse with no experiance of big crowds to be ok with the atomsphere, so why no prepare for everything? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I said the sam to Mum earlier, just like crowds, tents and flags.  You get them at most BE's anyway.


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

fingers crossed commanche goes into the water ok. would love him to do well!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

cracking round for daisy and springalong


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

Awesome round from Springalong


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Good gods, really? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mind you, I'm not that surprised. I was helping out at a Point to Point a couple of weeks ago and a woman with a pram decided to cross the course desoite the fact one of the loose horses was galloping back down the track - people had to shout at her to run and if she'd been seconds closer it would have been very nasty.

Daisy Dick finishes on a nice clear


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Sounds like a deal to me - I don't mind not taking my pups so long as i dont have to put up with everyone elses snotty nosed, loud mouthed ugly brats!!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Kitsune, if there was a kid in the way (and it has happened, iirc) people would be criticising the hell out of the parents. we're criticising the idiots who take an excitable dog and don't keep it under control.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Didn't one of the dressage riders make a fake camera and wheel it about in a wheel barrow to get her horse used to one. When I used to ride out the racehorses were fine with cars going upsides while they were working, they even took the cars on!


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Ha! Mark Todd agrees with me re the quad bike, they should just pull back a bit, who wants a close up of just galloping anyway?


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Oh dear, that was a shame. But he did give it a pat which was nice considering the horse was a little ungenuine looking.


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

oh! byebye Harald Sieger


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Ouch, I bet that hurt....


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

very sporting of Harald to pat the horse when it had just dumped him like that.
Comanche looking a little free...!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

 especially with a huge BBC camera on the back... or am i supposed to get hold of one of those as well, to be sure i'm well-prepared?


[/ QUOTE ]

Well that dressage rider had someone chasing her around with a "camera" in a wheelbarrow...


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

In all fairness though Kerilli - no-one said the dog was loose on the quad track - it could have been a very well trained dog with just a stupid owner - in which case it really comes back to the fact some people are just ... thick!!

Ban thick people - that would cover all angles, dont you think?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Comanche classy through the water, great riding.


----------



## Helena88 (9 May 2009)

did that horse look lame after the fall?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
In all fairness though Kerilli - no-one said the dog was loose on the quad track - it could have been a very well trained dog with just a stupid owner - in which case it really comes back to the fact some people are just ... thick!!

Ban thick people - that would cover all angles, dont you think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes, definitely!  when they said the quad driver had to swerve to avoid a dog on the track, it never occurred to me that it WASN'T a loose dog... cos surely nobody with a dog on a lead could be that thick...!!


----------



## ldlp111 (9 May 2009)

boomin dogs should be banned cause so many problems.


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

strange not seeing janette on over to you


----------



## daveismycat (9 May 2009)

Commanche is certainly enjoying himself!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

great round for James Robinson, very well ridden.
gosh, we all want a horse like that, how tough is he to be at Badders since 2000!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

james round by the seat of his pants exciting eh


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

hahaha Toddy's just said Clayton forgot to undo his airbag lariat at the end! there's always one... i wonder if he hit the deck?!


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

LOL @ Clayton Fredericks forgetting to unplug his body protector when he got off - shame there's no footage of it


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh naughty Harry, he really could have jumped that.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

would have liked to see that clip ha ha


----------



## jillygem (9 May 2009)

Hope they show that soon!!!


----------



## charlyan (9 May 2009)

I wondered that for a moment but he looked ok as they walked off.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

that Sunken Lane is riding incredibly well. so is The Lake.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

great time for Sam Watson, considering he had to go 1 long route.


----------



## EveningStar (9 May 2009)

Meh i think its time for bed bugger it
my fingers are crossed for Joe Meyer and Snip later on, think he may be the best of the NZers

Have fun!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

So can someone lend me a quad AND a dog, just to cover every angle. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll pass on borrowing a child though, if it's all the same to you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't you have quads with you out hunting?

We do, Hen if very used to galloping alongside one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the dog wouldn't be an issue either, he would only tolerate for so long before sending it skywards with his hoof 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Agree about the child though


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

ooh, i love Ava, what a wonderful scopey mare she is.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Well done Sam! Irish results seem to be improving!


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 May 2009)

Well Im out to go ride my top eventer now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 enjoy everyone - fingers crossed for a safe rest of the day - and no more thickos!!!

Kitty


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

what's MT going on about, Chill Out Bob isn't likely to be selected for Euros, is he, there are plenty of others that do a much smarter dressage!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i love Ava, when SB makes a mistake, the horse just throws a huge jump to get them out of trouble.


----------



## sare_bear (9 May 2009)

Been watching for a while now and just doesnt seem like a true 4*. Nice to see every one getting round, but most are getting round and in the time, so going to end up a dressage comp surely?


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Can I have a quick self indulgent moment?
Years' ago I watched our stallion Chocolate's dam Harper Bazaar go round Badminton two years running ridden by Bridget Clarke...
One of my ambitions is to breed another Badminton horse...
Our broodmares are all from the same bloodline as Lenamore so it's not an impossible dream ...
Perhaps I should stick a bet on with William Hill to see if I achieve it!


----------



## Baydale (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

So can someone lend me a quad AND a dog, just to cover every angle. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll pass on borrowing a child though, if it's all the same to you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't you have quads with you out hunting?

We do, Hen if very used to galloping alongside one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the dog wouldn't be an issue either, he would only tolerate for so long before sending it skywards with his hoof 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Agree about the child though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes we do, will ask the terrierman if I can borrow it, and we have hound pups coming soon, I'm sure OH won't mind me "borrowing" them. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mind you, it's irrelevant seeing as they don't generally have quad bikes and cameras at BE100 events.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Isn't Ava a smart horse!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

go for it best of luck


----------



## Equus Leather (9 May 2009)

Where is everyone watching this??? I can't find it anywhere on TV?


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

Is it just me or have they not fenced off the approach to the haycart very well? Riders sseem to be getting very close to spectators to get a straight line...


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Well ridden Susanna!


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/live_video.html

Or on the red button x


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Just to add my random thought of Badminton, am I alone in not being keen on coloured breeches. I've always just preferred cream. *cracks open a bottle of pear cider* ohh and they are debating on how to further eventing.


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Oh, relevent question from Toddy!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

channel 302 on freeview


----------



## kit279 (9 May 2009)

Mmm, Toddy stirring a bit there re. course design...


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

sare_bear, i agree, parts of it are very soft imho. it is still very big with lots of questions, but i have NEVER seen The Lake so soft. if the central part was a skinny it'd be a slightly different picture i think. (what, me, wishing they'd put a skinny in!)  if you think that years and years ago we had a huge upright bounce into the water there, this one really is nice by comparison! 
nice one hh, i hope you realise your dream! i've been trying to breed a Badminton horse for ages...!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

BBC i - only works if you've switched over to digital or have sky though but online this is working for me - http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/live_video.html


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

While I'm glad not to be watching from behind my hands and yelling at the TV about those so**ing mushrooms, this seems a bit dull. 

It could have been more testing but still fair IMO.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

So can someone lend me a quad AND a dog, just to cover every angle. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll pass on borrowing a child though, if it's all the same to you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't you have quads with you out hunting?

We do, Hen if very used to galloping alongside one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the dog wouldn't be an issue either, he would only tolerate for so long before sending it skywards with his hoof 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Agree about the child though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes we do, will ask the terrierman if I can borrow it, and we have hound pups coming soon, I'm sure OH won't mind me "borrowing" them. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mind you, it's irrelevant seeing as they don't generally have quad bikes and cameras at BE100 events. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

BE100 my arse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 you've already been told you have a 4* horse, and a better jockey he'd be hard to find 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'll come and chase you on a quad with a dog in tow to get you ready 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll get the OH on the back with a cardboard box painted black... you'll be fine!


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Go Heidi!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

I have returned to the computer to see we have had more run outs and stops in the showjumping class. I am watching in Spain..... one way t further eventing perhaps is too have courses appropriate for the level perhaps.....just a thought.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Interesting hear them say fences were flimsier years ago, I wonder if they will go back to less substantial fences and more galloping imposing tyoe ones?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh dear, SB is going to be kicking herself. what a class mare that is, i'm so jealous.

bloody HELL, how forgiving is the exit to the Lake, Heidi Woodhead just rode that like a loony and still got away with it!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

suzanna bordone rides in the uniform of the italian army or air force can't rmember so she rides in the dark jods


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Nice honest horse at the lake for Heidi


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

good job its forgiving


----------



## Baydale (9 May 2009)

Oooh Lu, succinct AND controversial.


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Only because pony was very generous though!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

I do try my best!


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Livi now.  Good Luck.


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to patrius filius?


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

I do feel for course designers, they are terrified of making anything a bit too challenging. H&amp;S immediately blames the course, and no one has the balls to say, the course is fine, just learn to ride it properly!


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

What has happened to the bounces into lakes and questions like that. If after the step it was a solid house like it used to be or an upright post and rails we would not see horses trying as hard as they are.


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

It was 7th? at the CIC** at Scone last weekend. I think Livvy is keeping him at 3 star


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

you will doubtless find them at pre novice and intro's now albeit  smaller so people can get that 'Badminton' experinece.
 Not that they have any technically difficult fences at badminton this year.......


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

ouch


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Oh ok thanks for that i just wondered where he went as he usually does badminton


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done to Sam and Elizabeth!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Sh*t poor Livi.  She's still got Fil, he was at Scone.


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

Oh poor Livvy. Did such a good dressage as well.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Having seen that air bag protector work so brilliantly i think they work, though interesting to see she had her normal back protector on too.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

I thought they were designed to be worn with a normal BP?


----------



## sare_bear (9 May 2009)

Kerilli, I agree that the lake is especially soft. There were 2 skinnies last year to chose from in the water. It seems the few people who are messying up the step are dt horses (and riders) being too bold, so perhaps a skinny would have made them set up better? Back to skinny debate.  The horses are looking into the colt pond, as prob first time in a long time they are not jumping into water!

Poor Olivia, at least they walk away ok.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Having seen that air bag protector work so brilliantly i think they work, though interesting to see she had her normal back protector on too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's how they are designed to be worn isn't it? Because alone they aren't up to BETA Level 3 or whatever it is BPs have to be.


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

The Air bag is not BETA recognised as a safe option because it does not offer protection against kicks etc So it has to be used in conjunction with a body protector.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Very interesting to see them being used...


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

I do like this Vortex - cracking jump in it imo.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think they are - though I may be wrong. Pretty sure they were when they were tested in H&amp;H. They are proving pretty useful.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think they are - though I may be wrong. Pretty sure they were when they were tested in H&amp;H. They are proving pretty useful. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry looked back and realised they definitely are.


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think they are - though I may be wrong. Pretty sure they were when they were tested in H&amp;H. They are proving pretty useful. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seemed to knock the stuffing out of her a bit though, poor lass! I imagine it takes your breath away when it inflates, though better that than a broken back I suppose. Intrigued by them, definitely.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought that.

However if I were to wear one and have a normal fall, it would make me panic. I have horrible claustraphobia with things like that. My BP alone sets it off sometimes, I start hyperventilating 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Better than being squashed I suppose!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Tankers Town!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Oh no tankers town get in !!!!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

tankers town having a paddy at the start


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Come on Sharon!


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

Haha, snap Henmeister.

This one doesn't want to start, blimey!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

and of course all these riders will be much safer than riding in an EXO because obviously an airbag will prevent crush injuries when half a ton of horse comes crashing down on you.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

Oh what a shame!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

God, how sad. Thats elimination isnt it.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Very good point Lucretia


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

OMG at TT!!


----------



## Willow1306 (9 May 2009)

OMG! That is dreadful luck!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

poor sharon all that preperation


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

What a pity


----------



## Keltic (9 May 2009)

Was that Weezy i just saw in the background??


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

poor sharon hunt what a shame !!! she willbe gutted


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Oh poor Sharon, what a shame...Pity they didn't try reversing him in, sometimes that works.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Good point Lu.

Sharon must be gutted


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
and of course all these riders will be much safer than riding in an EXO because obviously an airbag will prevent crush injuries when half a ton of horse comes crashing down on you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As the rider of a very, very small horse, an EXO would simply add too much weight for us to cope with. They'll be a more viable option when they're lighter. I think the airbags are an interesting alternative.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Naughty boy, how frustrating, did anyone see him at Belton or wherever it was that they said he was naughty at recently?


----------



## lillie07 (9 May 2009)

Poor Sharon- that must be gutting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Naughty TT!!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

Full of them I am today castle mouse and what happened to sharon then?


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Feel awful foor sharon that muct be so disappointing getting that far and then not starting


----------



## carthorse (9 May 2009)

Much too narrow an opening , so unfair it is not handy pony


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

more proof if needed you cant make them do it


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh poor Sharon, what a shame...Pity they didn't try reversing him in, sometimes that works. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was shouting that at my telly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was it because someone went it the start box with her, that she was eliminated, or as soon as they tried to help her outside the box?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Tankers Town had a tantrum at the start box 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She must be absolutely devastated.


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

What has been your favourite round so far..... mine still WFP and Macchiato. Wonder if he can better that with Id?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought that.

However if I were to wear one and have a normal fall, it would make me panic. I have horrible claustraphobia with things like that. My BP alone sets it off sometimes, I start hyperventilating 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Better than being squashed I suppose! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Henmeister, the airbag won't stop you getting squashed. no way it can. i think it's got a real value preventing neck and back injuries though.


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

blimey that was rather risky jumping that gate !!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
and of course all these riders will be much safer than riding in an EXO because obviously an airbag will prevent crush injuries when half a ton of horse comes crashing down on you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As the rider of a very, very small horse, an EXO would simply add too much weight for us to cope with. They'll be a more viable option when they're lighter. I think the airbags are an interesting alternative. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And for riders that are simply too large for them, as they are only made up to a certain size due to the weight issues.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

then you must weight train to be able to wear one or die. that is your option as far as i can see.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Henmeister, it isn't weight issues that mean they're not available in larger sizes, it was cost. if BE had gotten behind them, they'd have raised the money to make moulds the next size up.
i used to worry about the weight of them but not any more. my 1/2 tonne of very fit TB can carry an extra 1/2 a stone, probably without even noticing...


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

I see about Sharon. well Jasper was quite determined not to start at Burnham but the starter was in a position to wait while she tried reversing etc eventually she led him in but the starter cant do that here sadly. Wicked pony.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

To be a little nosey, what is the weight for riding XC at this level. I was under the impression that I would probably have to carry lead to make it.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Stormstay jumped those hedges lovely


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Not another f*cking dog!!


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Another bloody dog


----------



## Dobby (9 May 2009)

omg that little dog!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

****ing DOG.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done Aaron for keeping his cool! 

F*cking ridiculous!


----------



## missshell (9 May 2009)

Stupid dog owners should be banned!


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
then you must weight train to be able to wear one or die. that is your option as far as i can see. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because everybody going round Badminton without an EXO is going to die, obviously.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I already do weights routines for my own personal fitness, my point was that my horse should not be expected to carry the extra weight (did I read that it weighed around four stone?!). I already try to keep my weight to a minimum because I am aware that I am a tall rider on a small horse. It's a much more viable option for riders of larger horses and I'm aware that it's my own choice.

Oh, and somebody shoot that bloody dog!


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Another loose dog! lucky the horse didnt seem to bothered by it


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I didn't realise that, pleased to see how quickly it inflated, that's got to lessen injuries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought that.

However if I were to wear one and have a normal fall, it would make me panic. I have horrible claustraphobia with things like that. My BP alone sets it off sometimes, I start hyperventilating 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Better than being squashed I suppose! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Henmeister, the airbag won't stop you getting squashed. no way it can. i think it's got a real value preventing neck and back injuries though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is what I meant, I just couldn't be bothered to type it all 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BLOODY DOG!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Buy a slip lead and your ruddy dog won't slip it's collar!

What a cracking horse to cope with that!


----------



## hellsdarkrose (9 May 2009)

They really do need to ban dogs from these events. I know most of them are well behaved but some people just can't control their dogs and it really does have to stop.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Another bloody dog 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This happened at Thirlestane in the SJ too! He did very well to cope with that especially at his first Badminton.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

MT saying wonder if dog is still alive, more like flippin owner should be worried.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

laafet, there's no weight requirement any more. you can weigh as little or as much as you want. no weighing at all.


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Thinking about Frangible pins - those gates are taking a hammering. Lets say the next horse goes through hits it only as hard as the others and it falls down. Its not really fair that they will be given 25 pens as the pin has potentially weakened.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

I completely agree


----------



## legend (9 May 2009)

Is anyone else thinking that we are going to have to ban dogs from Badminton, since people seem incapable of controlling them?!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

That bl**dy dog!! Ban the owners from attending - for life. Sorry, NO excuses.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

And you still think dogs shouldn't be banned..
I rest my case.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

there isnt a minimum weight anymore it used to be 11st 7lbs.


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

I really like stormsay looks really lovely


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

cant believe that dog jumped the fence!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

It's great to see so many first timers doing well


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

That dog didn't even have a lead on did it? No excuse for that at all! It was bloody lucky not to be killed by Aaron's horse!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

£5,000 fine for a loose dog. easy. that would shock them into keeping the effing thing under control.


----------



## FairyCakes (9 May 2009)

That horse coped amazingly wth that dog! If that happened to me, i would be on the floor, and the dog would probably be dead!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
And you still think dogs shouldn't be banned..
I rest my case. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was that aimed at me? If so of course I think dogs should be banned! How many more times will that have to happen first though?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

They should be banned - Full stop.


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Shame for the majority of responsible dog owners, who just want to enjoy a great, family day out. Thew few ruin it. UTTERLY disgraceful, and thank God that horse was so good at dealing with it.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Henmeister, it isn't weight issues that mean they're not available in larger sizes, it was cost. if BE had gotten behind them, they'd have raised the money to make moulds the next size up.
i used to worry about the weight of them but not any more. my 1/2 tonne of very fit TB can carry an extra 1/2 a stone, probably without even noticing... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, I see! I thought it was weight.

I would wear one, I am sure my horse could cope with it. I'd rather that than the air bag.

However, not something I have to think about for a very long time, as the ned doesn't look like he will be jumping ever again!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Jade Lazenby doing a lovely job.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

the pins are allegedly supposed to be checked and if ness replaced if the fence is hit hard but I doubt it happens in practise.
 I have done shiver st george at an event, he is a real jumper, come on Buster!


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

i think the dog should be shot right in front of the owner...that would teach them and it would mean the dog would not be able to chase horses in future.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
£5,000 fine for a loose dog. easy. that would shock them into keeping the effing thing under control. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Definately!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Aaron Millar, what a class jockey, well done him. Really impressive.


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Thanks Kerilli, was just wondering with the Exo thing. I certainly think about how weight my boy is carrying. (Although he is no an eventer, I think its the racing background that makes me more aware!)


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
£5,000 fine for a loose dog. easy. that would shock them into keeping the effing thing under control. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Woo, good idea. I hope the owners (and woof, poor thing it wasnt his fault he thought he was off on a giant agility course) are frogmarched off the estate.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done Aaron!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

What a fab round for Aaron Millar!


----------



## Oliver76 (9 May 2009)

I agree dogs should be banned, but i'm sure until there is a serious accident caused by a dog at an event like this nothing will be done.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Nasty stop...


----------



## Dobby (9 May 2009)

er...bit much?


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

bit exsessive that smacking of master blaster ???


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i think the dog should be shot right in front of the owner...that would teach them and it would mean the dog would not be able to chase horses in future. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, not the dog's fault, totally the idiot owner's fault. A HUGE fine would make a real difference imho.

Oh no, poor Penny Lawn, very naughty horse, could have jumped that from there.


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Oh no get up, get up, please be ok?


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
£5,000 fine for a loose dog. easy. that would shock them into keeping the effing thing under control. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Woo, good idea. I hope the owners (and woof, poor thing it wasnt his fault he thought he was off on a giant agility course) are frogmarched off the estate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They definitely need a fine - half the time it's little kids being left to hold onto these dogs - which is utter stupidity if you ask me.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree dogs should be banned, but i'm sure until there is a serious accident caused by a dog at an event like this nothing will be done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

unfortunately i have to agree with you.


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

That had to hurt


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Another stop...


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Poor Jade her horse seems to not be enjoying his round!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

master blaster is not feeling the love today is he?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

I think he'll have another stop soon...


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i think Jade's got that horse overbitted maybe, he looks as if he's totally gone off the idea of going forward.


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Think master blaster would have rather stayed in bed today. Doesnt look to be enjoying himself at all


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Doesn't seem a very happy bunny today, bless him.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

That certainly seems to be the case, kerilli


----------



## dingle12 (9 May 2009)

Pennys fall looked nasty i would say she has broken her arm by the look of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i wish they would ban dogs it happens every year.


----------



## help1 (9 May 2009)

Can someone tell me why people want to take a dog to an event - Dogs surely wan't to be walked, run about off thier leads in areas where they can, not stood about looking at horses? Saw lots of very bored dogs there yesterday BTW! I just don't see the point of them being taken and they should be banned its a horse trials not a dog outing!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Any news on the faller yet? Looked pretty nasty - said that she may have been winded but she didn't move at all on the floor. Rather worried now


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

There is still something simply heartwarming to see riders giving their horses sooooo much praise when they cross the finish line. Lovely.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

She seems to be whipping him a bit too much? She might get a "yellow card" or caution for that?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i wish she'd pull up, he's obviously not himself today and he's not going to win any prizes.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can someone tell me why people want to take a dog to an event - Dogs surely wan't to be walked, run about off thier leads in areas where they can, not stood about looking at horses? Saw lots of very bored dogs there yesterday BTW! I just don't see the point of them being taken and they should be banned its a horse trials not a dog outing! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't see the attraction of it, from a dogs point of view, either.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is still something simply heartwarming to see riders giving their horses sooooo much praise when they cross the finish line. Lovely. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I love seeing that as well


----------



## sare_bear (9 May 2009)

Think jade should probably have called it a day myself.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i wish she'd pull up, he's obviously not himself today and he's not going to win any prizes. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Glad it's not just me. Riders need to know when to call it a day.


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Hurry up commentators and tell us about Penny. Does anyone else think shoulder injury? I Hope v much she was just wonded in pride and winded, . Hmm, I dont like those xc colours matt, sorry!


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Yes I thought that too, not very sympathetic if he usually goes well! I would pull up if I knew something wasn't right!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i don't see why people take dogs either. I did once - because I had to (was at Uni in Brum, went to Badders for the day and then drove home to Northants!) and it was a total nightmare of a day, he hated every second of it.
having watched someone's dog pee all over a very expensive leather jacket on display in the tradestands, i think they should be banned from them too...!


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Why didnt jade pull up horse is really not happy


----------



## conniegirl (9 May 2009)

any news on the faller yet?


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

one of my favourites waiting to start Matt Ryan good to see master blaster finish


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Just looked at it's record very out of character from him.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

well they are obviously held


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

There's a hold on course at the moment.


----------



## missshell (9 May 2009)

I cant believe she did'nt give him a pat when they finished. He did well to finish.


----------



## FairyCakes (9 May 2009)

Hold on course :/ Hope she is okay!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

poor Penny, it was a long way down and she fell off fast onto a downward slope.


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

they would pull up if it was another event but i think as its badminton they feel the need to keep going which isnt right need to thnk of it from  the horses point of view


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

I agree she should have patted him even if she was annoyed!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

She might be eliminated as they think she crossed her tracks at one point?


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Hold on course due to Penny's fall - not thought to be serious but they're not sure. Hope she's ok


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

I'm watching at work, with no sound, most bizarre. Hope to read your updates on the fall soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No praise for Master Blaster at all, shame. *angry*


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i don't see why people take dogs either. I did once - because I had to (was at Uni in Brum, went to Badders for the day and then drove home to Northants!) and it was a total nightmare of a day, he hated every second of it.
having watched someone's dog pee all over a very expensive leather jacket on display in the tradestands, i think they should be banned from them too...! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I never ever understand why people take dogs in the tradestands!! Especially Dogs that lift their legs on everything!

My Dog would quite enjoy Badders, he goes to most things with me and is quite happy sitting and watching. He'd be far happier than he would stuck at home all day, so that is why I would take him.

However, he would be on a slip lead, so he couldn't slip his collar and I wouldn't take him up to the ropes.


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

Shame for Master Blaster, every other horse has finished full of running and had nothing but praise. Lovely to see so many horses finishing well.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Penny going to medical centre for further checks


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Penny's being brought to the medical centre for further checks  now.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
She might be eliminated as they think she crossed her tracks at one point? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Results just say 40 penalties for the two stops.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

I thought she was harsh on Master Blaster as well..


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

i agree


----------



## muffinino (9 May 2009)

Hmmm, interesting to listen to them talking about Matt Ryan's application for British nationality...I work for the UKBA and I am nosy...


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought she was harsh on Master Blaster as well.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He just wasn't going well, was he? Poor thing.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

seems odd to have such a long hold, wonder if it's because the ambulance is on the track. Penny's fall didn't look that bad... hope she's okay.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

the cameras were on the only person there who seems to know how to hold on to her dog!!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

They should ban those brightly coloured socks too, garish enough to make even the best horses spook!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Do you think she'll withdraw him before the SJ tomorrow?


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

i think master blaster should have been pulled up .


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Ambulance is taking her to medi centre but no news on what's happened to her specifically hence hold up - looks serious though with such a long hold on Matt Ryan I'm afraid


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

there is something going on here. if it was just a broke arm they would have got her off the course by now


----------



## dingle12 (9 May 2009)

Everyone seems to have the two point air jackets on. Do you think they got them in there goodie bag?


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


My Dog would quite enjoy Badders, he goes to most things with me and is quite happy sitting and watching. He'd be far happier than he would stuck at home all day, so that is why I would take him.


[/ QUOTE ]

Nice for him, and nice for you, but to everyone else at the event he's yet another dog to trip over, sh!t somewhere you don't notice, risk and nuisance to the rider if he did get away. 

Does he pay £20odd quid for a ticket? NO. Sorry to single you out as an example, Hen, but people putting their own and their pet's entertainment above the smooth running of the event just seems selfish to me.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

He didn't look his usual self but the first stop appeared to be her fault, after that she nursed him round, I do think if he had felt that bad to her she would probably have pulled up so you have too assume she knows her horse best.
As for not patting him she was probably furious with herself knowing Jade, it doesn't mean she was necessarily cross with the horse!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

I was wondering what the hell they were showing for a moment there! (Rugby!)


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

I hope she is ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And I hope Master Blaster gets WD from the SJ tomorrow.


----------



## mazziek (9 May 2009)

does anyone else have rugby on??? but badminton commentry??


----------



## chestnut cob (9 May 2009)

Slightly off topic....some sexy rugby players as a distraction ATM


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Is it me or are we now watching smelly boys in a changing room??


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Yep!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Yeah I've got that - ummmmm what?!?!


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

I don't want to see bloody Rugby!

ooh locker room, maybe I do!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
does anyone else have rugby on??? but badminton commentry?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

the pic has chaned to football??


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

The course is clear now.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
the pic has chaned to football?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Rugby 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's back now!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

We are back to Badminton now!!!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Hooray it's back lmao that was weird xx


----------



## Thistle (9 May 2009)

Trouble is minor arm/shoulder collarbone injuries can look as though neck is involved too so they will take all precautions


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Phewy. Go matt.


----------



## Quadro (9 May 2009)

got very confused there tried 2 get oh to fix tv 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but its all sorted now


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

According to the website master blaster has been eliminated.


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

who is the fellow HHOer we are all rooting for?


----------



## Baydale (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
They should ban those brightly coloured socks too, garish enough to make even the best horses spook!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Have you got some of those for HH to practice with too?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

They must've decided that she did cross her tracks.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Mine says 40 penalties for Master Blaster on badminton results


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
who is the fellow HHOer we are all rooting for? 

[/ QUOTE ]
ElleJS (Laura) - Unfortunately she retired earlier on


----------



## sweet_decline (9 May 2009)

Master Blaster eliminated according to Badders website.


----------



## LEC (9 May 2009)

Matt is about to start again.


----------



## missshell (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
who is the fellow HHOer we are all rooting for? 

[/ QUOTE ]
ElleJS (Laura) - Unfortunately she retired earlier on 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh no what happened?


----------



## chestnut cob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


ooh locker room, maybe I do! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was a nice distraction for a minute  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ooo they're off again


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Matt is off now!


----------



## mazziek (9 May 2009)

is it just me or does those colours makes his hat cover look like  tea cosy??!?!?!?


----------



## Thistle (9 May 2009)

stop at outlander bank


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2009)

Grrr I've got to go back to work for an hour in a bit. But will be back for the last hour or so.


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

oh gosh nothing serious i hope?


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Master Blaster eliminated according to Badders website. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine still says 40?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Ditto


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Nice for him, and nice for you, but to everyone else at the event he's yet another dog to trip over, sh!t somewhere you don't notice, risk and nuisance to the rider if he did get away. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Do you have the same opinion of people with small children? Their entry is free, I have lost count of how many kids have walked into me, tripped me over etc etc. (Although perhaps not stepped in their cr@p!) 

My Dog walks at my heel, so if you trip over him, you would have more than likely just walked into me, and as such would be more of a bloody nuisance to me than any dog!
As he is on a lead, it would be impossible for me not to notice him having a cr@p, people that don't clear up after their dogs make me livid!

Perhaps there should be an entry fee for dogs, it might make people think about taking them.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Mine too!


----------



## chester1234 (9 May 2009)

Does anyone know how that lady is that fell? I guess we all know as much as each other 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Course seems to be riding quite well? The commentary team seem to be happy


----------



## sweet_decline (9 May 2009)

Mine's gone back to 40 for JL and MB too now - maybe they're still deciding/she's appealing


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Matt is such a class rider!


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

And mine.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Jade eliminated


----------



## sachak (9 May 2009)

master blaster def eliminated


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

It's been confirmed that Jade has been eliminated.


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

JL eliminated


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Mine's gone back to 40 for JL and MB too now - maybe they're still deciding/she's appealing 

[/ QUOTE ]

Eliminated officially now though.


----------



## dingle12 (9 May 2009)

Matt is going well


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Matt riding better than ever, i think. wonder if he'll take on the corner in Huntsman's Close, he didn't last year...


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Loving the French rider's colours, v nice


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Matt seems to be going very well


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

I must admit I'm quite relieved, he was not going well and I wouldn't want to see him SJ tomorrow.


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

EEEEE Charlotte Castle soon, really hope she goes well


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

Matt looks really classy as does the french rider.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Not aimed at anyone, don't be so quick to pounce!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
They should ban those brightly coloured socks too, garish enough to make even the best horses spook!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Have you got some of those for HH to practice with too? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Funnily enough the teens we have at the yard think they are all the rage, so yes


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Loving the French rider's colours, v nice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Matt's colours look like my old granny's bedspread however!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Loving the French rider's colours, v nice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nice but a hairnet would top the picture off imo.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

I think they're rather cool!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Not aimed at anyone, don't be so quick to pounce! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry just surprised me a bit.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

French horse really really jumps. he was really good to her at the bank.


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Do you have the same opinion of people with small children?  

[/ QUOTE ]

No. In spite of being pretty anti-children in general, they haven't posed the same risk and inconvenience to riders that dogs have every single year.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
French horse really really jumps. he was really good to her at the bank. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Popped the corners and haycart nicely too.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Matt took the long route


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Slight whoopsie on french rider and Matt in huntsman - seems bogey fence for Matt but well recovered!!!


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think they're rather cool! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you my granny? 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Young lady with the ponytail is going nicely, very positive riding there. Lovely hoss!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


Do you have the same opinion of people with small children?  

[/ QUOTE ]

No. In spite of being pretty anti-children in general, they haven't posed the same risk and inconvenience to riders and that dogs every single year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hear hear.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Matt really kicking on now!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

It makes him so much easier to spot on course


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

very quick thinking by matt gonna be well over time though shame


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Loving the French rider's colours, v nice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Matt's colours look like my old granny's bedspread however! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

They are iconic imo - you always know it's him.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

33 seconds over the time.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

What a shame for Matt, Francis is putting his foot down tho!!!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Sir Percival is looking fantastic.


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Come on Charlotte!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Whoops CC stopped, naughty pony


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Matt's colours look like my old granny's bedspread however! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They are iconic imo - you always know it's him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

True, but I won't be following his example. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My new black and white colours came in the post yesterday, incidentally, so too late to change now, lol!


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

percy is so class


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh, poor Charlotte, very very naughty pony there.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Very naughty!


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Naughty Barrie hehe


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Matt's colours look like my old granny's bedspread however! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They are iconic imo - you always know it's him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

True, but I won't be following his example. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My new black and white colours came in the post yesterday, incidentally, so too late to change now, lol! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Very strange pronunciation of Nicholas Touzaint's horse there by commentator :S


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

Yes super round from Aaron, he was one of the two crash test jockeys who backed CCJ's Jaques! (Yes he had him off lots too)
I think he rode beautifully and we'll see him moving onto teams eventually provided he has the horseepower, one of the best ridden rounds i saw today.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

are you lot not noticing the marvelous sir percival?


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

She's ridden a lovely round


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

She was thrilled with that round


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

orrr, french lady was happy!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Charlotte had a fall, what a shame.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Charlotte Castle and Cointreau Castle? Think commentator been on the beer lol. Poor CC tho, elimination


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Ouch


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Francis going brilliantly.


----------



## noggin667 (9 May 2009)

Poor Charlotte


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

Oh no poor charlotte! Well done her though for giving her horse a pat.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

never mind them LOOK AT PERCY!!!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Oh no! In the ditch. Calm reaction from Charlotte, and nice to see her pat him, and talk to him/rub his neck walking back, I just like seeing that, rather than tantrums/etc. Horse seems ok, am sure they are a great combo for the future. Do you think her stirrups Were too long as per MT said?


----------



## SilverSkye (9 May 2009)

Francis's horse looks full of running, he has given him a lovely ride round.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

nice round by sir percival


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done Francis and Percival - Fantastic round!


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Francis had a great round! Horse made it look so easy!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Cracking round for Francis!


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

Another great quick round for Francis YAY


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Wow, great round for FW and SP, fab time too!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Anyone else's pic flickering?


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

Welldone FW! my tv keeps going black


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

well done francis...a super round


----------



## Dobby (9 May 2009)

yep problems with picture on my comp too


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else's pic flickering? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, it's rather frustrating too.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

BTW, completely off topic, StupidWaldo the coloured in ur sig is gorgeous!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh no! In the ditch. Calm reaction from Charlotte, and nice to see her pat him, and talk to him/rub his neck walking back, I just like seeing that, rather than tantrums/etc. Horse seems ok, am sure they are a great combo for the future. Do you think her stirrups Were too long as per MT said? 

[/ QUOTE ]

her saddle looked pretty straight cut tbh, more forward cut + shorter stirrups might have helped her a bit. mind you, so could v naughty horse...


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Very neat and tidy through the village.


----------



## lucretia (9 May 2009)

class absolute  bloody class. the horse is a champion.  going to watch show jumping now!


----------



## Esme (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else's pic flickering? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine is! I just actually asked my 'nice little tv' not to die on me out loud  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Glad it's not just mine though.


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Woop, go Mary!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
class absolute  bloody class. the horse is a champion.  going to watch show jumping now! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Valencia?


----------



## duckling (9 May 2009)

I think my non-horsey housemate has a gift... Every time she says 'ooh I like this one', horse and rider part company!


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

Mary! She's my fav!!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Hope Mary goes well, saw the pics of her rearing in dressage yesterday whoops


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

I really like Charlotte's horse. If she doesn't what him now I would happily have him


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
BTW, completely off topic, StupidWaldo the coloured in ur sig is gorgeous! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you, i might start crying now though, he was PTS last week


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Sam Watson's horse is also a 10 year old...


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Go Mary!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

AC cleared that by a mile!


----------



## missshell (9 May 2009)

Yay! Heres Mary!


----------



## Twinkletoes (9 May 2009)

Oh my god louisa! Yowch that must have hurt her back/neck. Well done.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

kinell, nutty LL looking wild. wonder if horse has any teeth left.


----------



## Murphy88 (9 May 2009)

Go Mary!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Ouch that must of hurt


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well sat Louisa!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Awww Waldo I'm sorry, didn't realise


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Wonder would LLs airbag have gone off had she had one on?!


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 May 2009)

Yikes!!!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder would LLs airbag have gone off had she had one on?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good Point - they've done well to pick things back up from that.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

That was lucky!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Well ridden through the lake Louisa!!!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

gosh those Lake fences are SOOOO forgiving. i have never seen a horse able to crawl through the whole lake, but 2 have done it now!


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Louisa is having to work hard!


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Awww Waldo I'm sorry, didn't realise 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] thats okay, we have lots of happy memories  
	
	
		
		
	


	





God Louisa!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

It would be great if she completed


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Mary is flying!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 May 2009)

I like Saxon Cross..........


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

Oh look at Louisa go!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Going fab considering it's only 10 - very well ridden by Louisa.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

loads of luck to the next horse out on course - hes my vet(rider not the horse!!!) and deserves to do well


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Mary lucky through the lake


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

EEK not a very stylish round from Mary lol


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Crikey Charlie! Mary knows how to make our hearts stop!


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 May 2009)

Lordy, Apache Sauce at the water..........


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

Gosh Mary!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

i agree with Ian, that bit Apache Sauce is in is making him really hollow and resist. good horse to jump out of jail there.


----------



## blackcob (9 May 2009)

Ahhh I have to watch Mary with my hands half across my eyes, my heart is in my mouth the whole time!


----------



## missshell (9 May 2009)

I love the way Mary keeps smiling!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

oh mary very untidy through lake


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done Louisa!


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Very pleased for Louisa


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

AS is starting to look dangerous, definately a change of bit needed!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

Oh I'm biting my nails watching Mary, they think he is over bitted.


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Apache Sauce doesn't seem to be loving it at the minute with high head carriage, wrong bit maybe?


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Off to the yard soon so will miss the rest of the action for today!


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

Really impressed with LL and Desert Island's partnership


----------



## kt_p (9 May 2009)

Poor angus that was unlucky


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Poor Angus


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 May 2009)

Sh!t.......... horrible fall...........


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Poor Angus


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Never felt so worried watching Mary!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Eak! Tumble! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They didn't look comfortable coming round the corner there...


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Really impressed with LL and Desert Island's partnership 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Possible London 2012 prospect?


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Awww no Angus and Saxon Cross!!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

oh no, poor Angus, didn't deserve that, nor did poor horse. real shame.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

well done mary not very stylish but effective


----------



## 3Beasties (9 May 2009)

Ohh Nasty Fall!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Well done Mary!


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

I'm sure she has regretted the bit choice.


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Really impressed with LL and Desert Island's partnership 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Possible London 2012 prospect? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No idea, I'm no expert but I'll definitely be looking out for her


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Oh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Red flag......


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Hold up on course


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Really impressed with LL and Desert Island's partnership 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Possible London 2012 prospect? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No idea, I'm no expert, but I'll definitely be looking out for her


----------



## conniegirl (9 May 2009)

why has he been stopped on course?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

who damaged the fence then? it wasn't Mary or Louisa, was it?
ah, sorry, wrong fence, i get it now.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 May 2009)

Just fence repairs - Phew!


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Really impressed with LL and Desert Island's partnership 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Possible London 2012 prospect? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No idea, I'm no expert but I really liked her style


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm sure she has regretted the bit choice. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She always runs Apache Sauce in the American Gag, or at least as far as I can remeber she has.

So perhaps it is something else..


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

RR is having a fab ride!


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

was saxon cross


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

I am liking the Italian combination very much - they are going fab.


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

Matt Ryan


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

come on tony!!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

Tony Warr quite lucky to be stopped before such a nice fence though. v nice through the water.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Nice to see lots of first timers.


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

It looked like an american gag, I know from jack they aren't the best bit steering wise...


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

I would like to be riding Tony Warrs horse! Looks a fun ride!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

RR a bit ponderous through Huntsman's Close, but clear.


----------



## yeeharider (9 May 2009)

wow tony very hairy through the lake yeeha


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I would like to be riding Tony Warrs horse! Looks a fun ride! 

[/ QUOTE ]

absolutely, he's a cracking horse, great style, loads of scope, generous. lovely sort.


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 It looked like an american gag, I know from jack they aren't the best bit steering wise... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very true Sue, but the best bit for hunting big Win 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 well works for us.
Not much turning envolved, just need to stop the barstewards 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Win, not Jax obviously


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

RR needs to get a wiggle on I think


----------



## BBs (9 May 2009)

Italy into the lead. WHAT a fab horse.


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Fantastic round!


----------



## JJ1987 (9 May 2009)

Lovely round by RR, well judged


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2009)

He ran ok at Burghley in it though, he must have just decided he doesn't like it I guess, unless they've changed the mouthpiece.


----------



## Kentisheventer (9 May 2009)

does anyone have the times ( a link)?


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

I want Tony Warr's horse please! does anyone know how he's bred? looks like an Irishman to me...


----------



## Kentisheventer (9 May 2009)

does anyone have thew link to the times?


----------



## hotellie (9 May 2009)

i love the italina horse...v v nice!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

woo hoo fab ride for tony amazing horse !!!!!


----------



## kirstyfk (9 May 2009)

What happened to Claire Lewis?


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

woo hoo fab round for tony!!!! amazing horse


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Am I the only one who can't see the last page of this thread or am I just being thick?


----------



## henryhorn (9 May 2009)

I bet it's ideal hunting, but too strong for j he kept backing off. We are trying the Nelson gag on Thursday prior to Stockland Lovell, it's not a lucky course for us (they do well HT'ing but not eventing).
Looks a lovely day at Badminto but I'm comfy here in front of the tv..


----------



## Kat_Bath (9 May 2009)

I think maybe my computer is broken, it's telling me no-one's posted since 15:24! Where have you all gone?


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

Scotty: "But hey, what the hell?!" 

LMAO!!


----------



## Nic (9 May 2009)

Regulus is lovely!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

I do like Polly's horse


----------



## Super_starz (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think maybe my computer is broken, it's telling me no-one's posted since 15:24! Where have you all gone? 

[/ QUOTE ] 
mine said this too!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2009)

I am falling in love with Regulus


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 May 2009)

fab round for tony brilliant horse


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 May 2009)

Come on polly!!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

could i have a quick low down on whats been happening? I last saw laura go, so any updates please?


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

Is it working again?


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

could i have a quick low down on whats been happening? I last saw laura go, so any updates please?


----------



## Tizzy01 (9 May 2009)

Help, how do I watch now-  I was on freeview?


----------



## mazziek (9 May 2009)

wat did they say bout the tv there?? was on phone and missed it, its staying on till end yea?? ive got sky but hear something bout freeview


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Don't think it is working again yet my computer is being very strange?!


----------



## Jiffy (9 May 2009)

Doh! I can't believe Freeview finished at a crucial point.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Got to watch it on the website now.


----------



## ldlp111 (9 May 2009)

ok where is viewing for xc now?


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 May 2009)

Did anyone else see AN's horse smack him in the face with it's head approaching the log on the bank????


----------



## jumptoit (9 May 2009)

XC can be watched here - http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/live_video.html


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Very cagey commentary about MI


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

is the thread back on?


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Yep!


----------



## only_me (9 May 2009)

hmm...


----------



## Flame_ (9 May 2009)

Come on Tristam. Shouldn't have had that stop.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2009)

eww, MI, i thought it was going to flip over then.


----------



## clairel (9 May 2009)

Think Tristram would be better to put his hand up!


----------

